# Job with IAT, in Abu Dhabi



## EnglishTeacher (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, 

I am due to start teaching in Abu Dhabi August 2015. I have only just received an initial offer and am still waiting for the final contract. 

I wanted to know if anyone had any tips in terms of finding accommodation and what areas in Abu Dhabi were safest/had good quality housing? The school I have an offer at is located in Mohammed Bin Zayed City. How practical is it to think that we can take public transport to work on a daily basis initially? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Will the school not provide housing? Most of them do.
Public transport connectivity is not good at all locations (and seeing the link below i realise there may be nothing in MBZ). 
Abu Dhabi Region Bus Services
You may have to use taxis, but taxis may not be that easy to get hold of in MBZ.


----------



## EnglishTeacher (Mar 15, 2015)

No the school are giving housing allowance instead. 
Yeah I can see that. Do you live out there? 
What areas would you say are safest/closest to local amenities? 

How practical is hiring/buying a second hand car?


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

There is a live thread on car hire - something small you're looking at around 17-1800aed a month and hertz often have deals for teachers. MBZ is an 'upcoming' area and probably not a first choice for many at the moment....
Won't your school put you in a hotel for the first month or so to allow you to find somewhere close to your colleagues? You don't want to be somewhere when most people are somewhere else.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi

I've been offered a position at the IAT Abu Dhabi campus. I accepted the initial offer at the end of February but yet still haven't had a contract through... Any idea how long it takes?? Do I have anything to worry about?? Getting anxious as my current school in the uk need my notice..


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

I believe that the school year will start on mid August. We are in the same boat. Accepted the initial offer on early March and still waiting for the final contract. I am here in Saudi and I believe things don't happen that quickly in GCC countries but they will definitely process everything. Since the school year ends in June, I think we should expect that final contract this May or early June.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Cheers Paul,

My problem is handing notice at my current school. On one hand IAT has said don't resign until you receive the contract but at the same time they have said I'm guaranteed a position in Abu Dhabi so very confusing... Also struggling with kids schools. :-(


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello,

My problem also. I'm really hoping they would send the formal contract early to us. I think I have received the same e-mail informing not to resign but they have said the assigned campus. In my case, I would be assigned in Madinat Zayed.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes same here... Fingers crossed all goes well. Who were you recruited by? I was recruited by an agency called intelligent partners... They said I should receive the contract early April and speaking to them last week they said it should b with them within the week, but nothing so far


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

I was recruited by international teacher plus. I tried to talk to some Filipino lecturers who are already working in IAT Fatima College and they informed me that they have waited for at least a month before receiving the final contract. As far as I remember the agent of the recruitment agency also told me that there would be a spring vacation within this month and the start of their classes there is today. I think it contributed to the processing of our documents.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone received a contract from IAT yet?


----------



## Paul Garcia (Apr 11, 2015)

Updated my agency, no news so far as to the final contract


----------



## MrsConnolly (Mar 1, 2016)

Jameel137 said:


> Cheers Paul,
> 
> My problem is handing notice at my current school. On one hand IAT has said don't resign until you receive the contract but at the same time they have said I'm guaranteed a position in Abu Dhabi so very confusing... Also struggling with kids schools. :-(


Hi
I am just wondering how you got on after this? I am also hoping to make the move in August with my 3 kids! Any info at all would be greatly appreciated!


----------

